# Cute Calendar



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Someone I work with gave me this adorable calendar, check out this link 
https://www.ebay.com/i/123418695869?chn=ps I don't know if she got it on e-bay but this is it. It's about 3 1/2 inches high , so cute.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh my gosh, that is so sweet!!! Off to see if they ship to Aus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is so sweet!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's absolutely adorable


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How cute for a desk calendar! I love it.


----------

